# Dog park fiasco



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry that happened :'( Dog parks are an accident waiting to happen. Just this morning I took my two first thing, before the big crowds would arrive. Everyone was fine and dandy until a man came in with a big pit mix. The guy just sat on a bench and started texting or something--wasn't watching the dog. The dog came up to Frosty with tense body language and started growling. I yelled at it and kicked it away, while grabbing Frosty's collar and turning him away. I leashed my dogs and left immediately. I also notified the park employees that it was an aggressive dog. 

I would keep your baby in puppy classes and have play dates with other nice puppies. The dog park is always very risky.


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

I think you are right. I am so angry right now because this is the same park I used to take my other Spoos to, and there was never an issue. The guy was also drinking beer while there. I wish I had gotten his name. I'm feeling vindictive. I guess it's a good thing I didn't.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I intensely dislike dog parks, mostly because of clueless people. And yeah that guy sounds like he would take a high level prize in the stupid club. I have worked too hard to make good trusting companions and nice working partners of my dogs to risk losing it at a dog park.

I would not work on recall with distractions in such a high level distracting environment. Use the aisles of dog friendly stores and keep your pup on a long line to help ensure success. In the meantime make sure your pup does not end up with PTSD. Do things to make sure she has happy confident experiences away from your home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, and regarding treats, I always used to carry treats for catching Maizie, but I made them very discreet. I would never feed her in front of other dogs.


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you for the advice. I really appreciate it. Evie didn't seem too shaken after he left with his dog, so I am hoping no permanent damage was done. We will continue with classes and try better environments.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It would be great if dog parks were the best of what they could be. Ian Dunbar has often talked about member only dog parks and if there were one near me for which the membership criteria sounded good I would try it, but we don't have such a place.

I am glad your pup seems none the worse for wear! I hope you all leave the whole incident behind very easily.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The dog is pushy and the owner is a meathead.

Still... treats in a dog park are always a hazard. Recognize that you were at fault for that and call it a learning experience.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> It would be great if dog parks were the best of what they could be. Ian Dunbar has often talked about member only dog parks and if there were one near me for which the membership criteria sounded good I would try it, but we don't have such a place.
> 
> I am glad your pup seems none the worse for wear! I hope you all leave the whole incident behind very easily.


I am honestly considering turning my yard into a members only dog park.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I am honestly considering turning my yard into a members only dog park.



Look up what Ian has said about the idea. I'll be interested to see what you decide.


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

Any of you near northern Indiana? We could trade with doggie dates on who hosts.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dog parks are hit or miss and very much an at-your-own-risk place. You have to assume the worst about those who frequent them. The only reason I've ever felt comfortable going to ours (twice?) is because there is a small dog section, therefore minimizing the risk somewhat. For treats, not anywhere near another dog! Just not worth the risk. If I go though, it is to let him play with other dogs, not to train.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

emisdover said:


> My husband and I took our 5 month old pup to the off-leash dog park for the first time today. Our intent was to work on recall with distractions. As soon as we got there, a man's husky was sticking its face in my privates (as dogs tend to do). The man made no move to get his dog away from me so I could get settled. Now, I'm not afraid of the dog, and I have a strong background in animal behavior, but this was an ill-mannered dog. I asked the man to pull his dog away from me. He didn't; he just called him--which was not effective. My husband, pup, and I finally moved away from his dog and we're going about our business, but his dog was not leaving me alone. Here comes the problem. As I called my pup to "come," I went to give her a treat. This husky fully attacked my pup. This man just watched and continued to say, "come Koda." I had his dog held back with all my strength while my husband was checking our poo over. Again, the man made very little attempt to get his dog. Thankfully, there were no punctures, but she was terrified--as she should be. This man basically said that it was my fault for bringing dog treats to the dog park. *After he left, several other owners approached me saying that they always bring treats.* I maintain that he was a sh*tty owner, but I want to know your thoughts on treats at the park. I feel that if you know your dog has food aggression or is aggressive in any form, a dog park is not the place for him/her to be. Your thoughts?


I'm disappointed in the other owners. At our dog park, if a dog owner is acting irresponsibly, the regulars will step in and tell the owner that it is not OK to have a dog at the park that attacks other dogs.

Lots of people bring treats to dog parks. It is a good way to work on recalls. If you bring treats, you should expect that other dogs will come up to you and ask for a treat, but you should not expect that your dog will be attacked! The dog owner was definitely at fault, and other dog owners should have stepped in to support you. My 2 cents.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I've never seen a dog fight break out over treats, but it is a good way to get mobbed. I never bring treats to the dog park mostly for that reason - you get so busy fending off other people's dogs that you can't do anything with yours anyway. That said, I see how fights over treats and toys are always a possibility and I try to communicate with other owners about them in order to avoid issues. If the other owner doesn't seem attentive or willing to engage, then that's a red flag IMO.

I wouldn't _teach_ recall at a dog park, but it is a good place to practice it. Archie loves dog parks (though we only go to small breed ones unless I know the other dogs). One thing I do there is periodically call him to me, give him a puppy party (no treats, just "Yay, Archie!" type stuff) and then let him go back to what he was doing. That way he learns that coming when called is good and that it doesn't necessarily mean that playtime is over. I'll also do things like duck out sight to remind him to keep an eye on me. He's developed really good habits around checking in when he's at the dog park, and it's very helpful. The primary work of getting him into the habit of keeping near me and coming when I call is established elsewhere, though.


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you all for the advice and support. We weren't teaching recall at the park, we were hoping to use it as a place to practice recall with distractions, but we'll stick with play dates, pet stores, and on-leash parks with a long lead from now on. Thankfully, she hasn't shown fear to other dogs and doesn't seem to be frightful of anything (other than fireworks) new. I am so thankful she wasn't hurt.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm glad that your pup is physically okay and not showing any distress over the situation!

I'm a mediocre fan of the dog park - we have a beautiful one about 10 min away and I've only used it a handful of times over the last 3 years. Personally, I just see too many risks and not much advantage. The odd outing as a treat, but not regular exercise.

Do you have some schools close by with good sized play-yards that allow you to bring a dog on the property? My mom regularly takes her dogs to the elementary school after hours (it's almost all fenced in) and she allows them to run. Sure, it wouldn't have the distractions of a dog park, but it would be a novel and safe location and if it is all fenced in you can practice long distance recalls.

I like the idea of a member's only dog park - that's a neat concept!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am glad you got out with no serious injuries or lasting backlash to Mayzie!!!! OH how I wish I could take my Molly to a Dog Park and let her run!!!! Although here in San Diego we have dog parks everywhere I do not take Molly to them.... including any of our off leash dog beaches, which we also have quite a few of! The reason? We have an over abundance of bully type dogs with owners who just don't watch them! The 3 different times I tried to take Molly to a dog park she was always targeted by a pit.... only once though did one actually get it's mouth on her, but all he got was a mouth full of hair and she was able to escape at the instant I got there and the owner grabbed her dog! The other times I saw Molly being stalked and we left...... Now that she is older her interest in other dogs is quite low and she prefers the attention of humans. 5 minutes of dog play and she's done and will just come back to me and get on the scooter as if to say "Ok, let's go now!" Most times she's just happy to do a little meet and greet butt sniffing and call it a day!!! LOL!
So no off leash dog parks for us.......we go to our beautiful neighborhood church grounds for off leash training and free play now


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We don't go to our local dog parks. The last time I was there, some jerks brought their aggressive pit bulls into the park and took bets on how quickly their dogs would attack other dogs. And they sat there laughing their heads off as their big dogs chased and harassed other dogs for fun. Nope, too dangerous.

The risk of a dog park is you never know who is going to show up. Everything could be awesome and then a clueless owner arrives with their jerk of a dog. I avoid them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> We don't go to our local dog parks. The last time I was there, some jerks brought their aggressive pit bulls into the park and *took bets on how quickly their dogs would attack other dogs. And they sat there laughing their heads off as their big dogs chased and harassed other dogs for fun*. Nope, too dangerous.
> 
> The risk of a dog park is you never know who is going to show up. Everything could be awesome and then a clueless owner arrives with their jerk of a dog. I avoid them.


This is why I hate most people I've seen at dog parks!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm bringing my post over from the Baby Talk thread, because it has to do with Dog Parks in response to a question:


Originally Posted by im.speechliss View Post
Beautiful Blue, what was your negative experience at the dog park? I haven't taken Daisy yet but I was thinking about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Well, mind you, this was 13 years ago. But from a happy young dog who loved the socialization - she went to a skittish, uncomfortable dog who would snap at other dogs trying to get too close or sniff.

I don't remember the order of things exactly, but I can recount a few incidents.
1. On Long Island - so she must have been 8 months old. I watch or observe my dogs pretty closely, not one to chit chat and just let the dogs do their thing - But I looked around for her and here she was pinned down to the ground by an Airedale. Female they told me. For what reason I do not know. I took her home.

Same park - they told me a small dog had been killed during the summer while I was home in ND. So I quit going there. Nice enough people who enjoyed the socialization too, as well as their dogs, but it only takes 1 or 2. My dog went into heat for the first time while we were working on that project so another reason to stay away from the park.

2. Denver, Colorado area. An inordinate ratio of pit bull-types in my opinion. Lots of them every time I went to the park closer to us. One in particular "stalked" ours. My husband was with me so I wasn't quite so freaked as I would have been. What we noticed is that it must have had a shock collar on, because it would get only so intimidating...and then suddenly stop and leave. But it was not fun for us or our dog.

Another huge bark park in the same general area - I don't know how many acres it must have been. Off leash park. Huge. Neighborhood of homes adjacent on one side, cattle grazing on another side. Our dog loved it - we couldn't get her to come back to us. No amount of calling/whistling/starting up the car could get her leave the scent of gophers and rabbits that were abundant there.

And once she was spayed - 14 months old... it seemed she was less tolerant of unknown dogs.

That is when we decided to get her a companion. That way wherever our work took us they would always have each other for games and play. We stayed in one nice campground in Maryland that had its own fenced large "bark park" and the best part of it was you, and only you, took your turn for fifteen minutes and if someone else was waiting, they then had their turn. No one waiting, play longer. Safe. If your dogs got along and you wanted them to play together, fine.


I met a woman on the sidewalk back in those days, walking toward me with her cockapoo. I moved the leash to my other hand and sort of gave her dog and mine some space from each other, explaining to her that, "since she got spayed, she's not all that interested in being sniffed and harassed." 

"Well, I could say the same." she said. LOL


----------



## nyxks (Nov 10, 2016)

we always go to our local dog parks (got 6 of them in walking distance from our home). 

Our dogs have a good time racing around, or rather my husbands dog does he loves to run and play chase with the other dogs my girl (my spoo) she will engage other spoos or doodles but other wise she has 0 interest in the other dogs, including my husbands. 

We often do distraction training for both our dogs (service dog training with high distraction at a dog park = great combo) it can be a problem when owners or dog walkers are there who can not control their dog or dogs or take no responsibility for their dogs actions. 

To me before you hit the dog park the dog should have a solid command of the basics and a solid recall if not then you are asking for trouble when the dog gets hyped and will fail to listen to you when it does (in most cases).


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

nyxks said:


> we always go to our local dog parks (got 6 of them in walking distance from our home).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is some solid advice. Our dogs also ignores other dogs and play mostly on their own but they enjoy frolicking in the lake rather than the pool. They also like the short woodsy hike esp Lucky who is always looking to chase squirrels up a tree. He enjoys chasing those poor squirrels. It is also a good place to train with high distractions. So far we've have yet had a bad encounter. When it used to be just Lucky, other dogs will bully him. He even got bullied by a exuberant spoo puppy once. But with Kit around no one seems to be mean to the two of them and they enjoy playing tag. One thing I will say is to make sure your dogs are inoculated before going and that they play well with others. None of my dogs have ever shown aggression to another dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redhawk05 (Jul 25, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I intensely dislike dog parks, mostly because of clueless people. And yeah that guy sounds like he would take a high level prize in the stupid club. I have worked too hard to make good trusting companions and nice working partners of my dogs to risk losing it at a dog park.
> 
> I would not work on recall with distractions in such a high level distracting environment. Use the aisles of dog friendly stores and keep your pup on a long line to help ensure success. In the meantime make sure your pup does not end up with PTSD. Do things to make sure she has happy confident experiences away from your home.


High level prize at the stupid club! Ha! I'd be afraid the judges would have a hard time deciding since there are so many of them!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dog parks are a nice option for people but people don't have to use it. This works well for some and not others. I like the option of having one. Live and let live. This makes one's life easier.


----------

